
Show HN: Remember More From Reading – an automatic reflection tool - massanishi
https://kaffae.com
======
massanishi
It is a Chrome extension that automatically tracks your reading, and gives the
breakdown of your previous day the first thing in the morning.

Reflection is known to boost our episodic memory. It is for those who read 10+
articles a day or feel burned out from information overload.

~~~
avinashsonee
Is the data local to the browser? Or does it get uploaded to some server?

